# Sharp, shooting, stabbing vagina pains?



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm only 4.5 weeks pregnant and have felt great up until tonight. About an hour ago, I started having these really sharp, stabbing pains in my vagina. Not cramps, just like a knife was being stuck in me. I've heard of RLP, but I know this is too early for that and it wasn't just a second or two, it was for 30 minutes or more.

Should I be concerned?

I've had a beta and the hcg did double (second done yesterday) and my progesterone is OK. I did have a MC in feb that ended in a D&E at almost 13 weeks. I'm hoping my body is just freaking out about being pregnant again and not miscarrying. I'm not spotting at all and don't have menstrual cramps.

Thanks for any words of wisdom....


----------



## KempsMama (Dec 1, 2008)

I think I know the type of pain your talking about, I had something like it at the beginning of my two pregnancies that didn't end in miscarriage. I've always attributed them to cervix changes. I'll be watching to see what others say.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

its not really too early for RLP... but Ive never had RLP in the vagina (I had mine starting at 4 weeks... being my third baby)

I agree it sounds like it might be the cervical changes... I had that early on... it went away for a while... and now the sharp stabbing pains down there are a kick to the cervix!


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

the pain is definately familiar i just don't remember it this early on.

it's gone now, i hope it doesn't come back because it's freaking me out... LOL


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I had something like that early on in this pregnancy too. It was VERY uncomfortable, and a sharp stabbing pain. I have had three early losses and none of them were accompanied by this sort of pain. It came and went, I'm trying to remember, I would say over the course of the first two weeks or so? And I haven't had it sense.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I had pain like that a few times in the beginning and now I'm at 21 weeks! I think it's probably normal.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

Well the pains never came back and I feel great today, took another test which is the darkest one yet (21DPO) so I guess it was just weird SSSV pains....I'm trying to drink a lot of water to rule out a UTI just in case but I don't think that it was....

Thanks for your reassurance!


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I have it early on and after 25 weeks or so. Early on it used to freak me out until I considered maybe it IS cervical change...but GOOD cervical change, maybe the sensation is of those purse strings being drawn t-i-g-h-t!! The sensation is impossible to ignore so I had to think of a reasonable explaination!


----------

